# DNS not reachable ERROR (in all browsers)



## sammyboy123 (Apr 14, 2008)

on my laptop i have a wireless network that is security enabled bu i can connect bt just double clicking on the network. my internet works fine but every month or so my internet goes down on my laptop but not on the main pc which is connected by cable through the router.

it is really weird because when my internet goes down my laptop says that the connection is fine and vista diagnoses no problems. Also the inbternet still works for msn messenger and for limewire but when it comes to browsing the web i always get ,in the bottom left hand corner, the IP adress and after a message that sya DNS/ERROR. internet explorer just says cannot display the webpage.

what could be wrong and why does it happen randomly when my internet seems to be working fine?

plzzz reply i need a response....... thank you if u can help me


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

